# Perch Conneaut 9/18-9/19



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

(Originally posted in NEO reports incorrectly. If a mod could delete that post it would be appreciated)

Hey guys,

I will not be posting a long Erie report due to lack of solid info from regulars, but did want to pass along a few pieces of data that two regulars shared with me this week. They went on 9/18 and 9/19 and landed 2 man limits. They were both using similar techniques and were the only guys I had in the last two weeks that caught fish. What's interesting is that the technique they were using lines up with what a biologist I spoke to this week told me as well.

The biologist said the perch were not doing the usual schooling as they have begun to adapt to the walleye population. He is saying he doesn't see walleye eating perch how they used to and most of the perch they are surveying are coming back full of spiny water fleas (https://www.invasivespeciesinfo.gov/profile/spiny-water-flea). He said they feel the perch may not be schooling as they don't need to school up to chase the baitfish populations and they are in smaller pockets of fish eating the water fleas.

How this relates to fishing is what is interesting. These two guys were both using Sabiki rigs, which has been a well guarded secret/technique, and the rigs they were using were "shrimp/planktonic crustacean" type of sabiki. I will link some pics below.

Just thought it was worth sharing. Here is the data:

Both were in 58-60' of water.
Both said the perch ranged from 52-56' of water.
Both went out of Conneaut.
Neither seemed to have success on minnows or jigs.

Hope it helps you all get some!


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

I was thinking of tieing up some dropper loop rigs with small ice fishing plastics similar colors to the water flea.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

How do u fish these? Jig? Do u put any bait on them or weights?


----------



## GetReel (Oct 19, 2012)

I’ve tried small plastics on No. 6 hooks that mimic small insects/shrimp, arranged on a Crappie rig. Tipped them with wax worms at times and put them out against another rod with either live Goldie’s or frozen emeralds. The few Perch I caught were ALWAYS on the rig with minnows. I’m not giving up on the plastics, but that’s my experience so far.

My overall solution is to cut up my Walleye fillets to mimic Perch fillets. Then fry “the Perch” in seasoned bread crumbs. I even fooled myself!


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Limitman said:


> How do u fish these? Jig? Do u put any bait on them or weights?


You will put a 1-2oz pyramid weight or really any type of weight, but I find pyramids work best. I have best result with no bait or just limited maggots/wax worms as the hooks are pretty small. 

The method you want to use is to slowly and consistently raise your rod just off the bottom. Like a very slow vertical jig. No snapping, just consistent raising of the rod. You want to mimic plankton that are rolling around in the water column. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very informative info-thanks again!


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> You will put a 1-2oz pyramid weight or really any type of weight, but I find pyramids work best. I have best result with no bait or just limited maggots/wax worms as the hooks are pretty small.
> 
> The method you want to use is to slowly and consistently raise your rod just off the bottom. Like a very slow vertical jig. No snapping, just consistent raising of the rod. You want to mimic plankton that are rolling around in the water column.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Guess we will be giving them a try. Can’t hurt. Thanks for the info.


----------



## fishing4eyes (Oct 7, 2011)

It's still only 3 hooks per line?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah just cut the rigs in half


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

fishing4eyes said:


> It's still only 3 hooks per line?


Yes, we have some 3 hook rigs on order (should be here Friday) but we only have 4-6 hook rigs in stock right now. The regulation limit is 3 hooks per line, though. Set the drag is correct. Most guys just cut them in half.


----------



## Yeada (May 21, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> You will put a 1-2oz pyramid weight or really any type of weight, but I find pyramids work best. I have best result with no bait or just limited maggots/wax worms as the hooks are pretty small.
> 
> The method you want to use is to slowly and consistently raise your rod just off the bottom. Like a very slow vertical jig. No snapping, just consistent raising of the rod. You want to mimic plankton that are rolling around in the water column.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Have used sabiki's for years with good results but I use old erie deerie 5/8-1oz heads in diff. colors for weights-the added flash never hurts


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Tall Tales said:


> Yes, we have some 3 hook rigs on order (should be here Friday) but we only have 4-6 hook rigs in stock right now. The regulation limit is 3 hooks per line, though. Set the drag is correct. Most guys just cut them in half.


What price are your rigs


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Having a hard time finding the smaller shrimp ones. Thinking about adding them to my ice fishing Arsenal


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

set-the-drag said:


> What price are your rigs


Hi Set, 
I will send you a dm as prices vary depending on the model.


----------



## Limitman (Jun 3, 2008)

Tall Tales said:


> Hi Set,
> I will send you a dm as prices vary depending on the model.


Gonna have to pay ya visit soon to set us up with some rigs.


----------



## dwmikemx (Mar 22, 2008)

I used these a few years ago when the perch were still hitting good in Fairport. Only thing I don't like about them is the mono leader line is 20 or 25 lb. test (it measures .021) Surly, I would think the heavy leader mono wouldn't be good thing as finicky as the perch are now? What say you?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I took this pic of the ones I keep in my boat for a friend who told me about the perch biting on these a few weeks ago. I use them for skipjacks on the Ohio River. Never seen the little shrimp ones before.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

dwmikemx said:


> View attachment 323353
> 
> 
> I used these a few years ago when the perch were still hitting good in Fairport. Only thing I don't like about them is the mono leader line is 20 or 25 lb. test (it measures .021) Surly, I would think the heavy leader mono wouldn't be good thing as finicky as the perch are now? What say you?


Even fishing in crystal clear water in Florida, I have never noticed fish caring about how thick the leaders are. Just my experience though.


----------



## Green thunder (Sep 20, 2014)

I like it


----------



## 63 LONE STAR (Jan 31, 2019)

I like the idea of double fillet of a walleyeroll in fry magic, wife loves perch, she says this fillet same as perch. Eventually perch will chase minnows. I have found small sheephead, in perch bellys.


----------

